# Brady is at a sleepover



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My DH and I were out tonight and Brady's best friends (our neighbors 3 kids, ages 10,12 and 14) asked if he could go over to their house while we were out and play. They babysit him once in a while if we are going to be out for a while and spend a lot of time at our house playing with him. I called them when I got home and told them we were back. They asked if he could stay a little longer. Sure. They called again and asked if he can spend the night. Wow, his first night staying at a friend's house. He has spend plenty of nights at his breeder's when we are out of town, but never at a friends. I hope he does well and doesn't get too sad. I had one of the kids stop over a few minutes ago and pick up his bed and his bed steps so he can be comfortable. I also hope he is good so they can take him if we need a night out:biggrin1:. I feel like my baby is growing up. Is this how if feels when your kid spends the night at a friends for the first time?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! Now that's a first....our fur babies doing a sleep over! Let us know how Brady does! If there are kids around I'm sure he will do great! The bigger question is HOW WILL YOU DO WITH HIM GONE??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, you are a braver woman than I! My sister has offered to take Kubrick for a sleep over but I always say no... I guess I still need more time before I will be willing to let him go. So in that sense, I'd say that it probably is the same as having human kids.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how funny and so sweet! I hope the night goes well.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina, you are funny. Well, Brady is a little older. I would have never let the kids have him for the night when he was Kubricks age. No word from them yet and it is 8:30. I hope that means he was good and didn't wear out his welcome. I told them to have him home by 9:00 or so for breakfast. I missed him last night. I bet he will be excited to see us when he comes home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is TOO cute! I hope Brady had a great time...

I honestly don't think Gucci could hack a sleepover, they would be calling me to come pick her whiny, spoiled arse home. ound:

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, he is home. They just brought him home about 10 minutes ago. He came racing in and gave lots of love and kisses. The kids said he was really good. He slept in bed with the two girls. They said he was very brave and didn't cry at all. I am really glad it went well. They even tought him a new trick. He learned to hi5. I missed him like crazy though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is too cute!!!!!! I bet the kids and Brady had a blast!!!!!! I am sure he will be glad to see you when he comes home!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah he is home......


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so cute! I'm sure Brady had a great time, being doted over my his human kid friends. If it's anything like real kids, he have so much fun he won't be ready to come home. 

You will get the "OH MOM, Please can I stay longer", Billy's mom said it was okay.:biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Wow, you're braver than I! I have seperation anxiety at night without them!

Wanted to say *THANKS!!! *I just had Rudy's hair cut and took Brady's picture with me to the groomers. I just love his look with the shorter ears!

Here's how he turned out:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cindy, he looks great! Brady and I are flattered that you liked his haircut enough to show his picture. 

Brady seems happy to be home, although, he is in his usual resting spot right now watching out the window to the kids house. 

I think my DH missed him the most. He usually sleeps on his side of the bed with him. I really think that we missed him a little more than he missed us this time. It is one thing to leave him when we are on vacation, but it is weird to sleep at home without him. At least they said when they took him out to go potty, he would want to come towards our house.

He is fortunate to have the kids next door who love him so much. They really are great friends to him. Brady loves kids, and since we don't have any, they are a nice substitute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww Karen. This is such a sweet story! you have also found the perfect baby sitters if you have to be away. WIN WIN.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, that is the cutest story. And who wouldn't want to babysit Brady. He is such a great dog.


Cindy, Rudy looks great in his new haircut.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Karen - Brady is learning new tricks! That's great. My dog trainer repeats himself often, "teach your dogs new things every week, a learning dog is a happy dog."

Brady just looks like he has a smile on his face. He's so darn cute!

Rudy has a very silky coat, I can't believe how soft he is with short hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cindy, he looks GREAT! He does look like a black version of Brady! :kiss: Precious!

Karen, I bet *I* would miss Gucci terribly too. lol, I am SO used to her sharing my pillow and snuggling up to me and keeping me warm. I swear, she senses when I'm cold and comes to warm me up. Did you wake up several times looking for him? lol.....I did that when we were on vacation! 

Although, that's awesome that you have neighbors there in case you ever needed a sitter!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
Can I switch you neighbors??? That is great they love Brady that much they ask if he can stay over and on top of it come get his things so he is more comfortable!!! Brady is a popular guy but I can see why!

Cindy- Rudy looks handsome and red is his color! I didn't realize how much of a tuxedo marked dog he is!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I should have started my own thread. Sorry Karen!

Thanks Amanda. He does look all dressed up in a tuxedo.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Karen,

I LOVED this story! Now that I've met you and seen the neighbor's home I can picture the kids coming to beg to have Brady over. He is such an awesome guy, who wouldn't want him to sleep over 

Cindy, I love the new photos of Rudy! You keep his feet so pristine white, and the trimming of his ears is very adorable.

~KRistin


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cindy, I don't mind sharing:biggrin1:. 

Kristin, thank you. I think he is pretty great too. I think he must have had a good time. We played for a few minutes when he came home, and now this is what I have (see picture). I think he was up late last night and woke up early to play with his friends. Just like a real sleepover. What do you all think? Does this look like a boy who had a fun night??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! Boys night out. ound:ound:

Rudy looks adorable. Love his little white "shoes".


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Party animal!
Another cute Brady picture! You can see his personality through his pictures.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh that Brady, what a cutie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brady looks like he must have had a really great time at his sleepover. I think he must be a vey well adjusted boy to have no anxiety about spending a night away from his folks and his home. What great parents the neighbor children have to allow Brady to spend the night with their kids.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm so glad that Brady had a great time at his sleepover! It sounds like the kids wore him out, and they taught him a new trick too! What a great neighbor to have. I'll try and let Kubrick have his own sleepover sometime but we'll see when that will actually be. LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, I'm so glad it all went well. That last picture of Brady is adorable! LOL!

Cindy, Rudy looks so cute and fluffy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, how cute is this story!! I was away this weekend but my pups were home with Daddy so although I missed them terribly, I knew they were with Daddy You are so lucky to have neighbors like that, then you and hubby can go away for a night and feel that Brady would be happy & comfortable over there! Although, you better smell his breath after he wakes up, maybe he has a hangover!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh gosh! Brady looks like he had quite a night. The boy is all partied out! arty: Cindy- Love the pictures of Rudy! I just love the black havs with the white tuxedos (Irish pieds?). I think that's my favorite combination. His new haircut is darling!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brady must have had a great time to be so tuckered out. I think I saw a smile on his face.  Milo would be a less than thrilling guest for a sleep over. He likes to go to bed about eight-thirty or nine at the latest.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, we are with Milo - my guys go to bed at 8pm!! If I dont take Lily up at 8 she sits at the bedroom door and whines!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is a party animal, what can I say. He is usually asleep in the den hanging out with us by 8:30. But, if there is something better to do, he is right there. My wild child would never miss a party


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute!A sleep over with Brady!That is really cool
Looks like he had a great time,and I bet the kids did too.What a wonderful thing to do Karen.It's nice you let them take Brady overnight.I agree with the others here--Brady is an awesome guy and your neighbors must be too!:clap2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have new neighbors - a young couple married only two years. They are very smitten with Kodi and Shelby. They have offered to babysit anytime for us.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Karen, I am so happy Brady had a great time! He looks so cute lying there in his crate.. Awwww  Cindy, Rudy looks like an absolute doll  I am sure he loves his new 'do'...


----------

